# PNP program clarification



## gogol91 (Jun 6, 2019)

Hi all,

Me and my wife are trying for PR in Canada. Just a brief background of us:

*My wife(Primary):*
IELTS score:
Listening: 9
Reading: 9
Writing: 8
Speaking: 7.5

Educational qualification:
4years full time Graduation course in Electronics and Communication Engineering from Indian university(B.Tech)

Work Experience:
Working as a software developer in India for last 5years.

Age: 28

*Myself(dependent):*
IELTS score:
Listening: 8.5
Reading: 8.5
Writing: 7
Speaking: 7

Educational qualification:
4years full time Graduation course in Electronics and Communication Engineering from Indian university(B.Tech)

Work Experience:
Working as a software automation engineer in India for last 5years.

Age: 28

I was checking the score in CRS tool by selecting "3 or More years" in overseas experience and the score came as 443. 

Doubts and questions:
1. What are the possibility of getting invitation from express entry program?

2. I will be applying for ECA, so will there be any experience deduction as our education and work experience are not in the same field as I faced in case for Australia?

3. Also if the proof of funds are there in the dependent applicant's account, will it be okay or do we need to transfer(gift deed) the amount to the primary applicant's account?

4. For getting nomination in BC or Ontario, do we need to hold any job offer from the respective province?

5. How will I get a nomination from the provinces like BC or Ontario, is it sufficient to fill the express entry profile or do I need to apply separately for nomination in BC or Ontario? 

P.S.: I am pretty new in the immigration process for Canada. Some of the questions might sound improper but I have these as I haven't read the Canadian immigration site properly. I am going through the sites thoroughly, meanwhile any support from this forum is appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## sheral singh (Jul 19, 2019)

gogol91 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Me and my wife are trying for PR in Canada. Just a brief background of us:
> 
> ...


There are quite a few questions you have asked here. Let me take the opportunity to answer those one by one. 

1) What are the possibility of getting invitation from express entry program?

A) For this you have to check your CRS score. If that gets above the score of Express Entry draw, then you are eligibility to go ahead. It is held on approximately fortnightly basis. As per the latest express entry draw held on 24th of June 2019, the minimum score accepted is 459.


2) I will be applying for ECA, so will there be any experience deduction as our education and work experience are not in the same field as I faced in case for Australia?

A) As far as I know there won't be any deduction. 

3) Also if the proof of funds are there in the dependent applicant's account, will it be okay or do we need to transfer(gift deed) the amount to the primary applicant's account?

A) You need calculate proof of funds for both of you i.e. you and your spouse. But if you are applying under Canadian Experience Class, you need not to show the proof of funds. 

4) For getting nomination in BC or Ontario, do we need to hold any job offer from the respective province?

A) There are certain categories in BC wherein you would require job offer. But in most of provinces, you do not require any job offer to apply. 

5) How will I get a nomination from the provinces like BC or Ontario, is it sufficient to fill the express entry profile or do I need to apply separately for nomination in BC or Ontario? 

A) There are couple of methods through which you can apply for the provinces:

i) Apply to the province directly. If found eligible, you would be called directly. 
ii) Make an express entry profile. Express your interest in the province. If found eligible, you'll receive ITA in your express entry account.

Hope you get the answers to your questions.


----------



## aksiiita06 (Nov 23, 2018)

sheral singh said:


> There are quite a few questions you have asked here. Let me take the opportunity to answer those one by one.
> 
> 1) What are the possibility of getting invitation from express entry program?
> 
> ...


Hi I am in the same boat, as above. But, our years of work-ex is 9 years. Will it be of no use in calculating the points? Yes, I am applying from offshore i.e. from India, does the years of experience doesn't act as an added advantage.

Thanks


----------



## sheral singh (Jul 19, 2019)

aksiiita06 said:


> Hi I am in the same boat, as above. But, our years of work-ex is 9 years. Will it be of no use in calculating the points? Yes, I am applying from offshore i.e. from India, does the years of experience doesn't act as an added advantage.
> 
> Thanks


Years of experience are taken into consideration while your points are calculated. But there are other factors as well you need to pass through to be able to gain the Canada PR Visa. Following are the criteria taken into consideration:


Age
Education
Experience
Adaptability
Language Requirements (English or French)

If you pass through these eligibility checks successfully, then you can have a chance to be a permanent resident in your dream destination.


----------

